# Discus



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi I recently lost one of the last 3 goldfish I have..she was huge... had her 8 years and she was stunning. Always wanted to create a discus tank, so now that tank is empty. I have two tanks that could function as a discus tank, one is a 60 cube the other is a 55 standard. But either way if anyone locally has any tiny ones that are raised in our water not RO please shoot me an email. Both of these tanks are bare bottom and lush with anubias.
Thank You Karen


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm not trying to talk you out of discus, but the high temperatures they require are very hard on many aquatic plants. I set up a demo Walstad planted tank at Aquarium Boutique which did very well for 6 months. Then the owner decided to put discus in it because it looked so good, and turned the temperatrue up to 86F. About half the plant species promptly died, and the algae became a big problem.

The discus are still in the tank, but I no longer accept responsibility for the way it looks. Anubias was not one of the plants used in that tank, so I don't know what effect high temperatures will have on it.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Michael Thank you ... I run all my tanks cool.. Not sure anubias would do well at that temp. again...TY


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

So ya wanna planted Discus tank?
It is the ultimate goal for a show tank. There is nothing IMO more satisfying than peering into a densely planted Discus inhabited aquarium.

That being said, I have a couple of questions for you...

1. Have you ever had a planted tank before? yes 
2. Have you ever successfully raised Discus?

I ask these questions for the simple fact that each of them by themselves is a little bit of a challenge for the novice. At least one of these should have been tried, an a decent amount of success should have been accomplished before trying the other. I am not at all saying that the novice cant try both. Trying both at the same time will give a novice a definate perspective for what direction he or she really wants to take. Growing plants successfully, but having a hard time raising discus or growing discus, but having a hard time with the plants an algae issues.

Since this a discus forum, I will address the planted tank. There are high tech planted tanks as well as low tech planted tanks. I have been on both sides of the spectrum. Having a high tech planted tank is definitely alot more of a challenge than a low tech planted tank for several reasons.

1. High light (2.5 wpg or higher)
2. C02 system (regulator an solenoid)
3. A steady fertilizing regime (EI method)

A high tech planted tank evolves around the plants, an aquascape more than the fish. The goal is to achieve an award winning aquascape. There are exceptions, but very few. These tanks usually support small schooling fish such as tetras along with a clean up crew to keep any debris or algae cleaned up as much as possible. For more info on this philosophy check out this site. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/

The low tech planted tanks are easier, less time consuming for a few reasons.

1. Low lighted tanks (less than 2 wpg)
2. No C02 or DIY C02.
3. Very little to no ferts at all.

The plants grow slower and this setup is a little more user friendly. The low tech setup is geared more toward the discus friendly atmophere. I would say biotope, but not many plants grow in a natural discus biotope.I will go into how to set up a planted discus tank a little later. I want to address a couple of issues first.

1. What size tank
2. How many discus

First...I would like to point out for the sake of this write up, Having a tank with discus an a few potted plants, does not come under the same circumstances as a low tech tank.

The bigger the tank the better for the fish. Plants will grow in any size tank, but the fish unfortunately wont. The rule of thumb is 1 Discus for every 10 gallons. Put in substrate an fill the tank half full of plants an that number decreases substantially. You can keep 5 discus in a 55G bare bottom with 50% WC's everyday, an grow them out to thier full potential. A 55G with 3" of substrate an heavily planted, the number of fish has reduced to a pair, or 3at the most. Three discus wont thrive in this environment. Most all know Discus are social schooling fish, an 3 is a recipe for disaster for 2 of them, unless one of them happens to pair with the other.

Personally I wouldn't have a planted discus tank with anything less than a 75G. This gives elbow room for the Discus in the tank to start a pecking order an establish their territories.5-6 discus would do fine in this environment if they were adults when introduced into the tank. Six being on the high end.

There are many people who dont really care to much about what the discus look like as long as they are healthy. Big eyes, football shaped, stunted, runted etc...doesn't matter. Thats fine, but this is a Discus forum. To these people I say, a lil bigger tank an let em thrive!

All this being said, I would like to address the way a low tech planted tank should be set up to accept the Discus you have grown out to highlight this show tank.

Growing out discus to their potential is great! Growing out discus to there potential to transfer them into a show tank is just that much better.

Lets say we start with a 75G tank. Whatever substrate you desire, it needs to be at least 3" deep. At least 2" in the front to 4" in the rear. This will give room for the long roots of background plants in the rear, an the 2" for foreground plants not needing the root depth.

Canister filters are better equipped to handle the larger size tanks, an deliver a better circulation than HOB's. Canister filters have come down in price lately, an give a much better bang for the buck sorta speaking.

The next step is to buy plants. When purchasing plants, buy alot!! The more you can plant in the tank the better. To start, the tank should be densely planted. Not just a few here an there but dense!

The reason is simple. The more plants you have sucking up nutrients, the less the algae will have to suck up.

This is an example of how I would initially plant a 75G tank.

12-20 various sword plants. (fert tabs under the roots)
12-20 crytps.
40 dwarf sags.
12 vals. (fert tabs)
12-20 hygro polysperma

These are extremely fast growing plants, an fair well in Discus temps. It is alot easier to take plants out, than to try an add plants to out compete the algae. The best part about these planted tanks are they are cycled as soon as you plant them if densely planted. The plants will actually thrive on the ammonia an nitrites. They need nitrates to thrive.

Once the tank has been planted, put in cardinals, black neons, or any compatible fish, an a clean up crew. Whatever you like, just compatible with Discus. Let it go for a couple of months. Grow out your discus in a different tank, or buy adults when the time comes. See how the tank is doing. If everything is growing great, an you dont see algae, it is time to move the Discus to their new home.

Take everything slow, an by no means rush putting discus into your new planted tank. Of course quarantine any new fish prior to introducing them into your planted tank.

from simplydiscus.com best source for discus info.

and here is a list of the plants people have put together that work at high temps for discus tank.

Discus require higher temperatures and here i have a list of plants that will be able to stand these temperatures!!

Spatterdock 
Java / Lace Ferns 
Java moss 
Dwarf Lily 
Vals 
Ruffle Swords 
Crypts 
Jade Swords 
Rangeri Swords 
Dwarf & Tall Subulata Sag
Red Melon Swords 
Heteranthera 
Didiplis Diandra 
Hygrophila 
Rotala Indica 
Anubias 
Ruffle Sword 
African Bolbitus 
Ozelot Sword

with my baby angels they where at 84, and I had anubias, in there tank and it did find. I've had java fern, crypts,anubias,swords,and pmgky chain sword with discus at 84-86 no problems.

karen you are doing good to have bare bottom tanks. the smaller and younger the discus the more water changes and food they will need. my opinion and a lot of others is at smallest 3.5-4 inches in a plant tank, or it will get hard to raise and feed them. if you did want a substrate pool filter sand with no silicates in it, and you could do some driftwood with crypts, java fern, and anubias.

I also want to build a discus plant tank but short on cash.
I know txredneck,yim, niclison(spelling?), and a few others breed and have discus.

txredneck john is out in weatherford but has a store-age shed just for his discus, pm and I can give you his number.
10 dollar an inch , sometimes up to 20 an inch for the fancy rare stuff.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Our discus are kept at 82-83. Water changes are with room temp water that heats in the tank. But I agree, if you buy small discus, keep them only with small discus, do frequent water changes and feed aggressively. Once they stop growing, they don't grow anymore. Nothing wrong with it per se, it just is. And my understanding is that the adults release a hormone that can stunt growth. We have fry we raised that are all at various sizes. Still pretty though.


----------



## christoba (Dec 21, 2012)

Fishyjoe24,
Awesome info! Im using the heck out of it for my new tank.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

well it's a mix of write ups from plantedtank.net and simplydiscus.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

My take on having discus in a planted tank is that:

1. The fish need to be fully grown.
It is hard to grow them out if you are not 100% dedicated to daily water changes or at least 3 water changes a week.
Discus are pigs and not only eat a lot but pollute a lot. In a planted tank that means one thing - possible algae outbreak.

2. The planting of the tank should leave big open areas.
Discus seems to feel best when having places to hide AND places to take strolls, look for food, let their eyes roam or something. In a densely planted tank without open space more than 2 discus get aggressive and break down into mean acting little gangs. The same fish in the same tank form one group if there is hiding space + open space(s).

3. Discus are not as picky about the water as we all think.
But usually they are.
In the last month I myself saw 2 tanks that are unlikely to be great for discus to actually feel good enough for the fish so they spawn. One at a dumpy fish store, 25 gallons, dark and messy, guy could not tell me the last time they did a water change. The second tank is one that I maintain, changing water once a week. 2 weeks ago the discus pair in that tank spawned too. 
So it is possible to keep discus feeling good but it seems that it is not very straighforward.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Discus need to be fed heavily with a high protein diet which means almost daily water changes for about a year and it is best to grow them in a bare bottom tank, temps 80 - 85. If you don't want to spend all of your time doing water changes then get adults. I do weekly water changes religiously. I use tap water and they seem to like it just fine. I have kept them in planted tanks and bare bottom. If you want adult discus, check on DFW Fishbox if you want to get them locally. Simply Discus is also a good site. I would not buy from a lfs.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

only LFS that has discus that I trust it Ho(how) at abt tropical in richardson.


----------



## christoba (Dec 21, 2012)

That guy is funny in a quirky way. His Marlboro Reds almost hurt your eyes because they glow so much. He has some beautiful Discus though.


fishyjoe24 said:


> only LFS that has discus that I trust it Ho(how) at abt tropical in richardson.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Exotic Aquatics in Plano has some decent discus. Dallas North Aquarium has some too, but most are kinda sickly looking, had some decent looking snow whites though. Fish gallery has a couple left, but they are expensive...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Dejlig said:


> Exotic Aquatics in Plano has some decent discus. Dallas North Aquarium has some too, but most are kinda sickly looking, had some decent looking snow whites though. Fish gallery has a couple left, but they are expensive...


not sure where exotic aquatic's gets there, or dna. but I do know the fish gallery gets there from discus hans.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

fishyjoe24 said:


> not sure where exotic aquatic's gets there, or dna. but I do know the fish gallery gets there from discus hans.


Exotic Aquatics uses discus hans too, but does buy local sometimes (especially if the breeder got the discus at EA). I think DNA uses Jack Wattley (at least they used to).


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 3, 2011)

Dejlig said:


> Exotic Aquatics uses discus hans too, but does buy local sometimes (especially if the breeder got the discus at EA). I think DNA uses Jack Wattley (at least they used to).


LOL! wattley has been out of the game for a while now

sent from an undisclosed location using morse code


----------

